# Goblue's 2019 Spring Bewitched KBG Reno - Round 2 after fall chaos



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey All!

I wanted to start another lawn journal to share how my Spring reno will end up after the chaos of last fall. if you didn't know already link below is my fall reno. ended up taking on too much and had surgery so it was just way too late in the game to do anything, i did throw down some Ryegrass and did get a little growth before winter hit though.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4964.

Below are pictures of today after mulching the front, i finished installing irritation this spring which will really help with watering during reno. all of the rock from the past is gone and the bare bones of it is great. i just have some minor fixes to do before next weekend when i plan to throw down seed. im bringing in some dirt to fill in some low spots from washout last fall.

*below are pictures of when i first moved in last July:*







*Below are pictures of today:*

after mulching the front, i finished installing irritation this spring which will really help with watering during reno. all of the rock from the past is gone and the bare bones of it is great.







I have to fix the 1 side of the house as I have water pooling from a large low spot:



another problem is after I removed about 20 tons of rock from all over my house last fall, there was still some remaining and during the washouts and winter a lot of it has made their way into the front yard (pictures below) im still debating whether to just cover with dirt before seeding, or figure out a way to remove the rock.







im going to spray tomorrow to kill the grass, then cut it real low to get ready for seed down next weekend. now just trying to figure out if i should rent a slit seeder next weekend or not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should remove the rocks.

In my opinion, overseed with perrenial ryegrass. You will have a lawn by memorial day. Kill it in July and do the Bewitched then.


----------



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well its been a while but I wanted to provide an update to my Bewitched mono spring seeding. I took a risk but I did end up going for a spring renovation. I apologize in advance but I did a terrible job documenting the whole process and seed growth but I do have some pictures to share through the process.

I sprayed the whole yard with glyphosate to kill everything on May 14th. Brought in another 10 yards of topsoil to re level some washout spots from the fall, removed rocks and did that on the 16th and 17th.

I made sure to fix my temp above ground sprinkler system - I do plan to bury it later I was just in a time crunch and I also wanted to make sure that the coverage was good for all zones. I used 1" polypipe from Menards for the main lines and laterals and pre assembled valve manifold from sprinklerwarehouse. I only get about 8gpm from my spigot at 70psi and the issue I had last fall was I tried to use non pressure regulated sprinkler heads. This made me only be able to run 1 sprinkler head per line. This spring I purchased Hunter PRS40 bodies and MP rotator heads - just by doing that I can now run 4 heads per valve which helped tremendously. Its all hooked up to a Rachio gen 3. I still have 1 side of my house to run lines for which is why there is a capped valve but I need to till, re grade, and seed that part which I plan on doing Aug 1.







Also on May 17th night I sprayed the whole yard again with Glyphosate. it was already starting to turn a little brown before so I knew it would kill everything.

May 18th was Seed day. I watered that morning a little to get the dirt a little moist. I mixed 3lb per 1k of Bewitched with Milorganite and spread it with A Scotts Pro edge guard spreader. Then I spread Scotts Starter fert with Meso and rolled it with a lawn roller to pack the seed down a bit. After that I sprayed N-EXT RGS and Humic12 on the soil to help with root growth for the new seeds.

Once that was completed I spread and covered the soil with peat moss. Rain was in the forecast that night so I also ended up rolling the peat moss to compact it a little to hopefully help prevent washout. Ill get to this later but im not sure of that helped or hurt the seed. I was in such a rush to finish before the rain that I forgot to take pics of seed down 

I set up my Rachio to water both the front and back for 5 mins at 6am, 10am, 2pm, 6pm, and 10pm.

Day 16 - June 2nd







I noticed that the decent amount of rain we were getting was washing seed away so I I decided to try and soak/Pre-Germinate seed based on some forum topics and posts from this site to put more down. I put enough seed to cover the whole yard with 1.5lb per 1k seed in paint strainer and put that in a 5 gallon bucket. I would fill and change with room temperature water every 12 hours, plus I also had my fishing bait Aerator going 24/7 to keep the water circulating. I did this for 4 days until I spread the seeds on June 2nd.







within 3 days I started to see germinated seeds popping up all over which I was shocked to see. the pre germinating worked! when I initially seeded it took like 14 days to really notice anything.

Day 41 - June 27th

Grass was rocking and rolling, coming in nicely in the bare areas I had before. I was lucky and besides those maple helicopters I barely had any weed growth anywhere, I now have been moving about every 4 days just in the established grass areas to keep the grass at about 2-2.5". Again still some thin spots and small bare areas but its coming along nicely. this is when the weather finally started to turn and get real hot. Since around June 27th we have been getting 80-90 degree days.

I put down a 2nd round of Scotts starter with meso to help prevent weeds and also continue to help the new grass. Those maple seedlings started growing EVERYWHERE in my yard. they completely covered it. so the grass got to 2" and I ended up mowing and chopping the seed heads off with my rotary mower. once I did that they haven't grown back at all.







Day 55 - June 11

It has continued to be in the upper 80s and lower 90s for the last week. Its been real hot with no rain. I've had to bump up the water to about 9 mins in the back and front yard every 4 hours even through the night. I haven't put anything down since day 41, Just been cutting the grass and leaving alone the bare areas. seeds are still continuing to grow and fill in the bare spots which is great! I plan on tilling and re grading the strip on the side of my house i haven't touched yet and also spray some RGS over the yard again.

(pics from last 2 days)









Also this is what can happen when you have bare soil and maple helicopters are everywhere. I was gone for a week in June and I had a mini maple forest lol


----------

